# Most expensive photograph ever



## Compaq (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/art/8884829/Why-is-Andreas-Gurskys-Rhine-II-the-most-expensive-photograph.html


Worth the money? 


Norwegian band "Vinskvette" says (translated):

"You don't need to be able to paint to be good.
It's all about being over-interpreted and misunderstood."


----------



## ann (Dec 11, 2011)

You are late to this party, there must be 100's of posts out there about this very thing.

Clearly it was worth that much to someone.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 11, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Compaq (Dec 11, 2011)

ann said:


> You are late to this party, there must be 100's of posts out there about this very thing.
> 
> Clearly it was worth that much to someone.



Ohhh, just heard about it..


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2011)

Compaq said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...s-Rhine-II-the-most-expensive-photograph.htmlNorwegian band "Vinskvette" says (translated):
> 
> "You don't need to be able to paint to be good.
> It's all about being over-interpreted and misunderstood."




A long time ago, an old friend of mine who was a professor of literature told me just about the same thing when I asked him his thoughts on my poetry. He said it was so obscure that people should love it 

He then proceeded to tell me what publishers to send the stuff to. To my amazement, it did get published and sold a few hundred copies which is pretty good for poetry, lol.

But it may be more true in Europe than in the US because Europeans love to think of themselves as intellectuals. Americans don't care that much... and I never found a publisher for my english language wrtitings


----------



## RobertDarasz (Dec 11, 2011)

Few topics earlier... 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/262514-sometimes-its-surprising.html


----------

